# Ever used one of these!



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

I am looking for a inexpensive paint gun, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with one of these, or similar model.

Critter Air-Powered Spray Gun - Lee Valley Tools

This is not for high end spraying but to try and spray lacquer instead of brushing. I finished a box with brushed lacquer and I am not in a hurry to do it again. It took alot of coats and very unforgiving when brushed.

I am also looking for low CFM rating on the gun, like this paticular model. Any suggestions or thoughts appreciated.

BTW,,, Scott figures they are not very good, but me,,,,,, I like to check.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Scott is right,they are good for spraying water on your flowers but that's about it 

I would suggest one of the ones below,both go for about the same price ( 50.oo bucks) they both do a great job,the green will take a good compressor the other one is all in one kit..

Both can be had at HF but I know you don't have HF in CD. but I'm almost sure you have some one in your town that sells that type.

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=44677
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94572
=======



Check twice! said:


> I am looking for a inexpensive paint gun, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with one of these, or similar model.
> 
> Critter Air-Powered Spray Gun - Lee Valley Tools
> 
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Nope, but will someday. I need to be looking for some "how toos" from some folks on the forum. It would seem that some finishes just turn out better sprayed.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

John nice to see you on the forum, I hope that you're keeping well. When I was 16, I spray painted my motorbike using a much cruder gun than that, powered by our vacuum cleaner using thinned down cellulose as used in the UK for cars. The results, especially the fuel tank after a rub down with cutting compound was little short of perfect.
Many years later, in the mid 70's we bought a new vacuum cleaner and it came with an identical spray gun as an accessory, to operate it, a finger was placed over a hole! Using water based acrylic paint well thinned, I sprayed five louvred robe doors with great success.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Bj,
I thank you for the ideas, we now have a spray gun like the one you have shown. Scott burnt our small compressor using that gun, so that gun is on the back shelf for now. 

I do like the idea of the electric gun, right up my alley for the small things I do. I am going to see if there is a similar machine local. I seen a video of ??? can't remember, but he was showing and using a similar system and rated it quite good. 

Hi Jerry,

I like the thrill of the build,,,, not so fussy about the work of finishing.  I never was very good at it, and Scott is just too fussy.  He is more the finisher (I hold the can of finish for him) and we are both still learning. 

I guess I will have to start learning more about spray painting. Where else but on the forum. You are right there are alot of knowledgable finishers here. 

Hi Harry,

Doing not so shabby for a young fellow, working more than I would like, but part of the journey  
I take your answer as "you have not done much spraying since the 70's"  Well Harry that is a 100% more than me. I found two things in the lacquer exercise, I am not fond of lacquer and brushing it, is for the birds. 

I think that electric spray gun will do the trick, if I can get one local. I just don't have the room for a large compressor at this time,,,, wait a minute the daughter moved out 2 weeks ago,,,,, Hum! spare room,,, the conversation would go something like this,,,, but dear the compressor won't run all the time and I can clip the air hoses to the banister all the way down so no one trips on them. What color compressor do you think would go nice in the room,,,,,, and when I finally woke up,,,,  

Have a fine day gentlemen!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"you have not done much spraying since the 70's"

On the contrary John, I have three different spray guns and a compressor plus a couple of litres each of black and white lacquer but I do tend to shy from the thought of all the clean-up of late so resort to rattle cans. This shot taken about a year ago proves that I still do use the guns!


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

harrysin said:


> "you have not done much spraying since the 70's"
> 
> On the contrary John, I have three different spray guns and a compressor plus a couple of litres each of black and white lacquer but I do tend to shy from the thought of all the clean-up of late so resort to rattle cans. This shot taken about a year ago proves that I still do use the guns!


You cease to amase me, I should have known a man like you can't keep his finger off the trigger. 

Here is a shot of the box I finished with lacquer, 12 or so coats. Scott and I are just in the learning mode. He did buff it (we had to get a buffing wheel) and used three different polishes (each a finer paste) This is the first shot at lacquer finish and the box is made of Zebra wood. It was for a birthday gift for one of Scott's friends. We didn't have any small feet for it so gave it a "big foot"

It will be much simpler with a spray gun,,,, I hope!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That's a fine looking box John but 12 coats of lacquer then polishing!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I spray up to four coats of thinners based high gloss lacquer and definitely no polishing is ever required, the above leaves a deep looking gloss.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Check twice! said:


> You cease to amase me, I should have known a man like you can't keep his finger off the trigger.
> 
> Here is a shot of the box I finished with lacquer, 12 or so coats. Scott and I are just in the learning mode. He did buff it (we had to get a buffing wheel) and used three different polishes (each a finer paste) This is the first shot at lacquer finish and the box is made of Zebra wood. It was for a birthday gift for one of Scott's friends. We didn't have any small feet for it so gave it a "big foot"
> 
> It will be much simpler with a spray gun,,,, I hope!


Really like the shine and the wood John. I see a lot of projects in Zebra wood lately. I have to get some and build something. Did you have to sand between all 8 coats?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi John,

Have you considered looking at the "power wagner"? They're just an electric sprayer. Price varies from model to model. Just a thought.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

When I say we had a hard time to brush it,,,, I mean hard. We had runs to contend with and the lacqer set so fast, very little time to play and go over the work to correct any mistakes.

The can read "do not thin" so I didn't,,,, in hidesight I maybe should have. This was not a pretty operation and hence "12 or so coats" and the polish was definitely required   (I lost count) I guess doing something your not really fond of makes it look harder.

Hi Barry

As I was telling Harry the hand brush thing did not go well,,,, so Oh yes! I sanded between coats. This was not as easy as I thought. The lacquer may be dry but not cured after 24 hours and it is still soft. You have to sand very lightly and continously wipe the piece off and the 220 sandpaper I had to use filled quickly.

Then I had a once a month brain storm, #000 steel wool,,,, it worked great and I used the sandpaper to correct runs only. The long and the short I ended doing two things I am not fond of ,,,, sanding and finishing. Have I mentioned "I am not fond of lacquer" I am learning though.

Hi Ken

The Power Wagner was the one I seen demonstrated on a video, seemed to do well for small areas. I am sure that would be local or a similar product. I know I wish to retire my brush.

Thanks for the feed back and Have a great day!


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

Nice boxes, I like the light and dark contrasts in that wood.


----------



## infinitywood (Jun 3, 2009)

Check twice! said:


> I am looking for a inexpensive paint gun, and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with one of these, or similar model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi John 
I use this gun frequently all I have for air is a 20 gal compressor it keeps up ok but does start running sooner than I'd like & stays running while spraying.
The advantage is it is pressure feed you can put a small thumb regulator on the input of the gun it's self also to control the amount of air you need, so nothing is wasted like in a cup gun which uses siphon . The air & fluid on this can be adjusted so low I can write my name with it. But to be more practical I use this technique to touch up errors by tinting stain over light spots on stained wood or over finished wood, just don,t touch the stained area & lac. over it . It takes a little practice, if you spray over lacqured wood & don't like the way it looks just wipe it off & try again. It does require a full coat after doing that though so ther is no over spray. Oh this gun should definately be cleaned after use & is best to leave a bit of thinner in it I also recommend unscrewing it after each use & just leave it loose to easily turn by hand or it could be quite difficult to open if left sitting awhile. Well it seems I can't post links or attachments but harbor Freight 2 quart hvlp w/ 5 or 6 foot hose is what i was talking about.
Hope this helps, Patrick


----------

